# Affordable, Quiet, and Portable USB Powered Air Pump



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I was browsing YouTube and came across this great idea. It's a USB powered air pump. Apparently very, very quiet, it can produce enough air for a single sponge filter or air stone. It's quite affordable and seems great for power outages, or if you need a portable pump. Has anyone ever used one?

Edit: After posting this, I checked the reviews on Amazon. They were mixed. Some loved it, and some said it died after a couple of months. Still, I think it is worth a try.

This video checks one out for decibel levels:






This is the cheapest I could find it on Amazon:

https://www.amazon.ca/Aoile-Portabl...&keywords=USB+air+pump&qid=1606967172&sr=8-16

And here it is on eBay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Aquarium-O...rand=Unbranded&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851


----------

